# ? i ask when stoned



## blondlebanese (Aug 11, 2016)

a few people have used the term brewing.  does that mean using heat, as like in stewing?  i have been stealing my wifes nylons stuffing them with worm castings and bat crap and just soaking that in water for a few days.  i'm thinking heat would kill the good germs.  i'm talking about making tea.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 12, 2016)

No heat


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2016)

The term "brewing" actually refers to microbial action as opposed to "heating" something. That's where we get the term "Brewer's Yeast". When alcohol is "brewed" the microbes(mainly yeast) is doing its chemical activity to process the elements into what we want. This chemical action has a significant amount of energy released in the form of heat. This is where "heating" or even "boiling" got into the translation.

When you make up nutrient teas with organics, you are letting the microbes have a grand ole party in the soup, and that gets the soup of raw materials converted into consumable nutrients for the plant.

All that said; there are straight microbe teas that do not have as much raw materials except to feed the microbes so that they have a different kind of party and make lots of hungry babies. This you would dump into organic soil that has been amended with raw elements such as worm castings, bone meal, pot ash, green sand, etc. so that they can get to work fast on breaking all of these goodies down for the plants.

But none of these involves you adding any heat, just room temp.  That is all for today's science lesson :doh:


----------

